# Who is hawg hunting this weekend?



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I will be heading out tomorrow with BassnPro1 (took a half day from work) and all day Saturday and Sunday with Marshall. Will be hitting public reservoirs of 200 acres or less.

Anyone else getting out? Tis the season


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

I will be Saturday night at a local waterhole called Brubakers around 1:30AM after my first dozen X-mas ales.:beer::bananalama:


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Putzin said:


> I will be Saturday night at a local waterhole called Brubakers around 1:30AM after my first dozen X-mas ales.:beer::bananalama:


Have an Xmas Ale for me...good luck with the swampdonkeys!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

No man can drink a dozen Christmas Ales....not even Wade Boggs or even Andre the Giant. Well, maybe Andre....but thats it. I have money that you puke after 8, if you can get that far.


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

lol.. I put down 8 pints of GL Xmas one night a couple weeks ago. (8*16)/12=10.67 12ozer's. I didn't puke, but I sure am glad I had a driver that night. Of course there was Jager involved too tho so..:Banane08:

Imma try to get out to a pond or somethin' weather permitting. I hit the Chagrin last weekend for Steelies, and it's just not the same. Left me feeling so... empty. :dont-know:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> No man can drink a dozen Christmas Ales....not even Wade Boggs or even Andre the Giant. Well, maybe Andre....but thats it. I have money that you puke after 8, if you can get that far.


Chuck Norris can!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

theguy said:


> Chuck Norris can!



While he is doing a roundhouse kick to your face!! 

I'll be heading up to Alum with TeamPlaker, SConner, and Catbasscrap on Saturday...hopin to get into somethin!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

chuck norris once got bit by a cobra, after a few days of intense pain, the cobra died


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Long, tough weekend.

Fished for 5 hours Friday with one fish between two of us.

Saturday, fished all day on 2 lakes, total of two short fish between two of us.

Today was a lot better, with 14 fish, biggest going 15".

No hawgs this weekend....but I'll be back out next Sunday.

This high pressure and sun has 'em pretty screwed up right now. How did everyone else do? Any giants?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

No giants caught Mike, except for the one that broke Kyle (Catbasscrap) off right at shore...looked to be a nice 4 lb lmb but real light in color. He hooked him on a rattling rouge through trees. We did have 5-6 follows on the skis and saw about 20 fish total in the water. Great day to be on new water with good friends. Just wish the fish woulda cooperated better.


----------

